#   ""     1 8.3
""             .
    ""     .       .   !!!
    ?? !!!

----------


## Mashunya

,   F9.

----------

?  ?   " (, )" ,     .   -  ?
  ( -   -  )  ,

----------

,   -  ( ),    .   ,       (-  ).       :      ,      ...
   .     .  ,    ....

----------

,   . ,  .     ""  :Diablo:

----------


## __

F9   ?      .

----------

,      .      "" ,     "" )))))     .           .    ,   !!!     ,

----------

. .      .

----------

> ,   -  ( ),


    .    ,

----------

> .    ,


 ?       ,      ,

----------

(    ).   -    .   .    -           -    .    .   -        (    ).    -   (  )   (    )

----------



----------

--   .

----------

> .


        " "
,  ,  ,       .

----------

- .      .

----------

, ! 
**, !

----------

.          . ,    ,    .

----------


## Winny Buh

> ,      .      "" ,     "" )))))     .           .    ,   !!!


    ,     ? ))
  -  ? ,    excel     ?

----------

> excel     ?


,  :    ,  ,     1   :Nea: 



> ,     ? ))


  .     -  .   -    -

----------


## Winny Buh

> ,  :    ,  ,     1


   ,
 ,      ,                , -, ,  ,

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,     ? ))


   ,        .     10-          .





> ,      ,                , -, ,  ,


      ,            .   ,  .

----------

- , , ,        1 ,       ,    .  , ,    .

----------


## Winny Buh

excel   1,     3.0     ,   1  ,

----------

> excel


,    - -   .

----------


## Winny Buh

> ,    - -   .


  ? 
 -     
excel -     ,    
     ,    excel  ,

----------

> ? 
>  -     
> excel -     ,


 ,    ,      ,             - 



> 


     ,   ,

----------


## __

( ) -         ?     (   ,  ,   ..)    ?.   ,      .  ?    .      -       1.

----------

> 3.0     ,   1

----------


## Winny Buh

> ?


    ""       "  (-12)".     .        .      ,        .  " Microsoft Excel 2007 (.xlsx)".






> ?


        ""      " ".  . 
      ,               .

        ,     ,    ))

----------


## Winny Buh

> 


     excel    1,      , ..         .

----------

> excel    1,      , ..         .


     1?

----------


## Winny Buh

> 1?


    3.0   1.6,    ,    ,

----------

> ,


    , ,   10,3

----------


## __

!  ....   ""          "".   .

----------


## Winny Buh

> !  ....   ""          "".   .


     ,

----------


## __

.    ()   .     -  (.  ).     ....  -     ...   ...      ?

----------


## Winny Buh

> , ,   10,3


 -   10.3

----------


## Winny Buh

> .    ()   .     -  (.  ).     ....  -     ...   ...      ?


      )
    , ..

----------

*Winny Buh*,       ,

----------


## Winny Buh

> *Winny Buh*,       ,


   ,    -       ,

----------

> 10-          .


.       ,  . 



> excel


        1  ,     .      -       .

----------


## Winny Buh

> 1  ,     .      -       .


-     )
   ,   ,           :Wink: 

p.s.
,   3.0   e-mail    1       (pdf, xls, html...)

----------


## alexleon

..      ,             ?

----------

> -     )


      .        .        . 




> ,


     .       ,     1    .

----------


## Winny Buh

**, 
        ?

----------


## Mmmaximmm

,   ,      .
, .

----------

> ?


     .   .  



> ,   ,      .
> , .


   .

----------

[QUOTE=;54885436]     (    ).   -    .   .    -           -    .    .   -        (    ).    -   (  )   (    )[/QUOT


  !    .    .

----------

